# Operating Systems >  Why REM is suppressed

## nancyphilips

I heard that while writing batch files we must suppress the REM statement that is in other words the remark statements. Why is it so? Could someone highlight me the reason for this.

----------


## RajivPrasad

Yes what you have heard is correct. YOu should suppress the REM statement in the display of execution of batch files since REM statements are used for documentation  purpose and serves not use while executing batch files. So their display must be suppressed while execution of batch files. To do this one can set the ECHO OFF which will suppress the REM statements during execution of batch files.

----------

